# SLiM "замирает" при загрузке

## willyd

Доброго времени суток.

Столкнулся с небольшой проблемой и пока не нашел способа ее решить.

При загрузке SLiM пытается сначала законектиться на порт 6000, и только потом по сокету.

Я решил отбросить весь ненужный трафик с помощью iptables. И столкнулся с ситуацие, что slim все равно ломится в закрытые порты. Выглядит это так:

```
[ 4672.031741] FIREWALL:IP6:OUT:REJECT:IN= OUT=lo SRC=0000:0000:0000:0000:0000:0000:0000:0001 DST=0000:0000:0000:0000:0000:0000:0000:0001 LEN=80 TC=0 HOPLIMIT=64 FLOWLBL=0 PROTO=TCP SPT=46684 DPT=6000 WINDOW=43690 RES=0x00 SYN URGP=0 

[ 4672.031756] FIREWALL:IP6:OUT:REJECT:IN= OUT=lo SRC=0000:0000:0000:0000:0000:0000:0000:0001 DST=0000:0000:0000:0000:0000:0000:0000:0001 LEN=128 TC=0 HOPLIMIT=64 FLOWLBL=0 PROTO=ICMPv6 TYPE=1 CODE=4 [SRC=0000:0000:0000:0000:0000:0000:0000:0001 DST=0000:0000:0000:0000:0000:0000:0000:0001 LEN=80 TC=0 HOPLIMIT=64 FLOWLBL=0 PROTO=TCP SPT=46684 DPT=6000 WINDOW=43690 RES=0x00 SYN URGP=0 ] 

[ 4673.033666] FIREWALL:IP6:OUT:REJECT:IN= OUT=lo SRC=0000:0000:0000:0000:0000:0000:0000:0001 DST=0000:0000:0000:0000:0000:0000:0000:0001 LEN=80 TC=0 HOPLIMIT=64 FLOWLBL=0 PROTO=TCP SPT=46684 DPT=6000 WINDOW=43690 RES=0x00 SYN URGP=0 

[ 4673.033686] FIREWALL:IP6:OUT:REJECT:IN= OUT=lo SRC=0000:0000:0000:0000:0000:0000:0000:0001 DST=0000:0000:0000:0000:0000:0000:0000:0001 LEN=128 TC=0 HOPLIMIT=64 FLOWLBL=0 PROTO=ICMPv6 TYPE=1 CODE=4 [SRC=0000:0000:0000:0000:0000:0000:0000:0001 DST=0000:0000:0000:0000:0000:0000:0000:0001 LEN=80 TC=0 HOPLIMIT=64 FLOWLBL=0 PROTO=TCP SPT=46684 DPT=6000 WINDOW=43690 RES=0x00 SYN URGP=0 ] 

[ 6220.563067] FIREWALL:IP4:DROPPED:IN= OUT=lo SRC=127.0.0.1 DST=127.0.0.1 LEN=60 TOS=0x00 PREC=0x00 TTL=64 ID=5274 DF PROTO=TCP SPT=49001 DPT=6000 WINDOW=43690 RES=0x00 SYN URGP=0

[ 6221.565421] FIREWALL:IP4:DROPPED:IN= OUT=lo SRC=127.0.0.1 DST=127.0.0.1 LEN=60 TOS=0x00 PREC=0x00 TTL=64 ID=5275 DF PROTO=TCP SPT=49001 DPT=6000 WINDOW=43690 RES=0x00 SYN URGP=0

[ 6223.572206] FIREWALL:IP4:DROPPED:IN= OUT=lo SRC=127.0.0.1 DST=127.0.0.1 LEN=60 TOS=0x00 PREC=0x00 TTL=64 ID=5276 DF PROTO=TCP SPT=49001 DPT=6000 WINDOW=43690 RES=0x00 SYN URGP=0

[ 6227.581816] FIREWALL:IP4:DROPPED:IN= OUT=lo SRC=127.0.0.1 DST=127.0.0.1 LEN=60 TOS=0x00 PREC=0x00 TTL=64 ID=5277 DF PROTO=TCP SPT=49001 DPT=6000 WINDOW=43690 RES=0x00 SYN URGP=0

[ 6235.609010] FIREWALL:IP4:DROPPED:IN= OUT=lo SRC=127.0.0.1 DST=127.0.0.1 LEN=60 TOS=0x00 PREC=0x00 TTL=64 ID=5278 DF PROTO=TCP SPT=49001 DPT=6000 WINDOW=43690 RES=0x00 SYN URGP=0

[ 6251.647389] FIREWALL:IP4:DROPPED:IN= OUT=lo SRC=127.0.0.1 DST=127.0.0.1 LEN=60 TOS=0x00 PREC=0x00 TTL=64 ID=5279 DF PROTO=TCP SPT=49001 DPT=6000 WINDOW=43690 RES=0x00 SYN URGP=0

```

Сначала около 4 минут по ipv6 потом столько же по ipv4. Средствами iptables пробовал, все равно slim ждет таймаута (DROP не помогает, REJECT тоже не помог)

Как заставить slim сразу коннектиться по сокету?

slim.conf

```
default_path        /bin:/usr/bin:/usr/local/bin

default_xserver     /usr/bin/X

xserver_arguments   -nolisten tcp -br -deferglyphs 16 vt07

halt_cmd            /sbin/shutdown -h now

reboot_cmd          /sbin/shutdown -r now

console_cmd         /usr/bin/xterm -C -fg white -bg black +sb -T "Console login" -e /bin/sh -c "/bin/cat /etc/issue; exec /bin/login"

xauth_path         /usr/bin/xauth 

authfile           /var/run/slim.auth

numlock             on

login_cmd           exec /bin/bash -login /usr/share/slim/Xsession %session

sessionstart_cmd   /usr/bin/sessreg -a -l :0.0 %user

sessionstop_cmd     /usr/bin/sessreg -d -l :0.0 %user

daemon   yes

sessiondir   /usr/share/xsessions

screenshot_cmd      import -window root /slim.png

welcome_msg         Welcome to %host

shutdown_msg       The system is halting...

reboot_msg         The system is rebooting...

current_theme       parallel-dimensions

lockfile            /var/run/slim.pid

logfile             /var/log/slim.log

```

----------

## TigerJr

Могу предположить что стандартными средствами ограничить использование tcp для slim'а не получиться.

А это именно slim пытается использовать 6000 порт? Может X сервер?

Попробуй XDMCP сервер отключить в X (Удалённое подключение к X серверу)

----------

